# Starting a herd



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

Can someone outline a criteria for buying a starter herd? I am not interested in show animals but rather good commercial goats.

My breed preferences are: Boer, Spanish, Kiko and Savanna.

What shots, papers, inspections, records and such should be on my checklist?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got into boers. I looked for correct bite, good feet, long bodies with good depth and good muscle. I purchased full bloods but also got a couple high % does I'll be breeding for meat. Good luck!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We have boer goats and a correct looking boer has a wide chest and back, muscled and thick hind-end, large bones, medium-longish neck, long body, correct legs(not pigeon toed or post legged), and i would reccomend choosing the traditional style(brown head, white body) or paint colored goats. Thats just the basic i guess.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Make sure that they're from clean herds. I know a lot of people who have commercial herds will use registered fullblood boer bucks.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would try and find a source of goats that is already doing what you are hoping to do. Same set up etc. Not always easy, but worth trying for.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Check hoof health on animals. Commercial herds typically don't plan to do as much up keep. I'd try to get something with some kiko or Spanish influence as these breeds are bred for hardiness. Ive been told black hooves are stronger and less likely to require frequent trimming. I would however keep boer in the mix too because 1 they sell better and 2 they are generally a thicker and stocker made goats. 

Shots would be cdt... it's all I do anyway and I have show goats. I would keep records in treatments tag number, date treated, why, with what, with drawl date and any dates treatment is required after initial dose (like la 200 is 3 to 5 days so I'd put that down too). i woudl also keep kidding records- breedinf date, due date, date kidded, bw of kids, number of kids and it mum need asistance. I'd keep all that in a big book together. I also would keep up with kid growth rate up until 90 days of age... I would note dam and sire on this too.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

http://goatsinthegarden.blogspot.com/2009/03/dos-and-donts-of-buying-goats.html

that is a good beginners guide...There are some books out there that aren't bad and are fairly cheap as well on the subject. I would suggest: http://www.amazon.com/Storeys-Guide...&ie=UTF8&qid=1406313284&sr=1-9&keywords=goats


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

My advice is if you have never raised goats before is to buy 5 or so healthy goats. Learn to keep them healthy in your area. Trim feet, give shots, worm, feed requirements and find your market. Set goals. If you like it buy the stock you want a go for it. I think the best advice for marketing is to look for local customers but always set you budget for sale at the local auction house. Any other sales is just icing on the cake.


----------

